# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته به ریاضی از تجربی (پیش دانشگاهی)

## Hazhir

درود بی پایان
دوستان قصد تغییر رشته به ریاضی رو دارم. 4 تا واحد پاس ندشه دارم از تجربی .. زیست، فیزیک، زمین و ریاضی .. شهریور نتونستم برم سر جلسه.
حالا اجازه حضور در کلاس رو ندارم امسال ! موقع انتخب رشته با چشم بسته انتخاب کرم وحالا بنا ب دلایلی قصد تحصیل در رشته ریاضی رو دارم. در ضمن میخوام کنکور 96 حتما شرکت کنم .. قصدم جدیه واقعا.
1 - امکان تغییر رشته هست آیا ؟ 
2 - چطور باید اقدام کنم ؟
3 - درس هایی رو باید پاس کنم ؟

----------


## ShahabM

آفرین!! بالاخره یکی پیدا شد بخواد از تجربی به ریاضی تغییر رشته بده!
موفق باشی

در مورد سوالاتتون من اطلاعی ندارم، لطفا دوستان مطلع پاسخ دهند.

----------


## Mojgan*M

> درود بی پایان
> دوستان قصد تغییر رشته به ریاضی رو دارم. 4 تا واحد پاس ندشه دارم از تجربی .. زیست، فیزیک، زمین و ریاضی .. شهریور نتونستم برم سر جلسه.
> حالا اجازه حضور در کلاس رو ندارم امسال ! موقع انتخب رشته با چشم بسته انتخاب کرم وحالا بنا ب دلایلی قصد تحصیل در رشته ریاضی رو دارم. در ضمن میخوام کنکور 96 حتما شرکت کنم .. قصدم جدیه واقعا.
> 1 - امکان تغییر رشته هست آیا ؟ 
> 2 - چطور باید اقدام کنم ؟
> 3 - درس هایی رو باید پاس کنم ؟


هندسه 2 - جبر و احتمال - فیزیکشون- حسابان اینا واس وقتیه که شما سومتو خوندی میخوای تغییر بدی
اگ دومتو تموم کردی فقط باید امار امتحان بدی
ولی اگ میبینی سخته همون تجربی بخون ریاضی کنکور بده

----------


## Hazhir

دوتا تا سوال داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدید :


1 - آیا این امکان وجود داره که من در دی ماه به جای این واحد های خودم (زیست و زمین و ...)  واحد های ریاضی رو پاس کنم و دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم ؟!

2 - اگر دیپلم ریاضی نداشته باشم و کنکور ریاضی بدم دروسی ک نمره کتبی نهایی ندارم (حسابان و جبر و ...) چجوری حساب میشن ؟ 25 درصد رو از دست میدم آیا ؟ (یعنی من اگه بر فرض همه سولات رو در جلسه کنکور پاسخ صحیح بدم در نهایت 75 درصد نمره کنکور اون دروس رو میگیرم ؟)

3 - برای این ک کنکور ریاضی بدم باید چ پیش دانشگاهی رو پاس کنم ؟ اصلا لازم هست ک پاس کنم پیش دانشگاهی رو ؟

----------


## Freedom Fighter

خب مورد اول لازم نیست شما دیپلم ریاضی بگیرید با دیپ تجربی هم میتونید تو کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنید
اون درس هایی که نمره کتبی ندارید همه % چیزی هست که سر جلسه میزنی
یعنی از 100 حساب میشه واسط و چیزی رو از دست نمیدی

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> آفرین!! بالاخره یکی پیدا شد بخواد از تجربی به ریاضی تغییر رشته بده!
> موفق باشی
> 
> در مورد سوالاتتون من اطلاعی ندارم، لطفا دوستان مطلع پاسخ دهند.


البته ایشون سومین نفری هستن توی انجمن که دیدم میخوان تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی  بدن 
اکثرا هم بخاطر سختی کنکورشه 
وگرنه متاسفانه کسی از علاقه نمیاد ...

----------


## Hazhir

> البته ایشون سومین نفری هستن توی انجمن که دیدم میخوان تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی  بدن 
> اکثرا هم بخاطر سختی کنکورشه 
> وگرنه متاسفانه کسی از علاقه نمیاد ...


بله شما درست میگی.. یکی از دلایلش سختی بیش از حد کنکور تجربی و ازدحدام داوطلبانه ...
اما مهم ترین دلیلم نداشتن علاقه ی ب رشته های علوم (ب جز شیمی) و علاقه واقعیم کامپیوتره (مهندسی کامپیوتر) برای دانشگاههه..

محمد جان یکی از سوالاتم رو پاسخ دادن (با تشکر  :Yahoo (81): ) اما مهم ترین سوالم همچنان بی جواب باقی مونده ): 

آیا امکان داره ک من امسال دی امتحان واحد های لازم برای دیپلم ریاضی رو بدم و دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم؟ 
جون برام سخته هم دروس پیش تجبربی هم ریاضی رو بخونم..

----------


## mraday

> بله شما درست میگی.. یکی از دلایلش سختی بیش از حد کنکور تجربی و ازدحدام داوطلبانه ...
> اما مهم ترین دلیلم نداشتن علاقه ی ب رشته های علوم (ب جز شیمی) و علاقه واقعیم کامپیوتره (مهندسی کامپیوتر) برای دانشگاههه..
> 
> محمد جان یکی از سوالاتم رو پاسخ دادن (با تشکر ) اما مهم ترین سوالم همچنان بی جواب باقی مونده ): 
> 
> آیا امکان داره ک من امسال دی امتحان واحد های لازم برای دیپلم ریاضی رو بدم و دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم؟ 
> جون برام سخته هم دروس پیش تجبربی هم ریاضی رو بخونم..


چرا هر كي ميخواد تغيير رشته بده مياد كامپيوتر  :Yahoo (21):  آغا هيچ ربطي به كامپيوتر و پلي استيشن نداره.. 
درباره سوالت هم بايد بگم ميشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hazhir

> چرا هر كي ميخواد تغيير رشته بده مياد كامپيوتر  آغا هيچ ربطي به كامپيوتر و پلي استيشن نداره.. 
> درباره سوالت هم بايد بگم ميشه


عزیز کاربرد عادی کامپیوتر و پلی استیشن رو فکر کنم بدونم چیه |:
کامپیوتر ونجوری رو میخواستم ک میرفتم فنی.. این همه خودم رو هم عذاب نمیدادم.
ممنون از جوابتون ب هر حال

----------


## roc

اگر به مهندسی علاقه نداری نیا لطفا سمت مهندسی

----------


## tabrizcity

*با سلام
دوست عزیز تا زمانی که دیپلم تجربیتون رو نگیرید امکان تغییر رشته وجود نداره
در ضمن اصلا لازم به این کار نیست شما دی ماه برین نمرات تون رو بگیرین در رشته ی تجربی و بعدا کنکور ریاضی ثبت نام کنین
در ضمن با این وضع حتما باید به یه مدرسه ی غیر انتفاعی یا بزرگسالان برین چون باید حتما پیش رو تموم کنی تا تو کنکور شرکت کنی
*

----------


## roc

بلاخره مهندسی دوباره میره رو بورس 
حالا میبینید 

این تازه شروع سر ریز به سمت ریاضی 

ولی بدیش اینه که 

چند سال دیگه ریاضی شلوغ میشه

کسایی هم که هیچ علاقه ای ندارند میان

----------


## mathmatical1

سلام خدمت شمامیتوانیدفقط کنکورریاضی رادردفترچه ثبت نام انتخاب کنید وکنکورریاضی بدهیدامکان تغییرزرشته وجودنداردبایددرکنکور96ریاض  ی2 هندسه1هندسه2جبرواحتمال حسابان دیفرانسیل وانتگرال هندسه تحلیلی وجبرخطی وگسسته امارومدلسازی رابایدامتحان دهید

----------

